# RO Today -Saturday



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

[align=center]







A very Happy Birthday to *mouse_chalk*, one of our moderators, celebrating by going out of town this week with her dear hubby, *mr mouse chalk! 
*[/align] [align=center]




[/align] [align=center]Tony AND Bo's Birthday!!! 








Dotty's Birthday!!! 





[/align] [align=center]Farewell to Thee....Sam...[/align] [align=center]It has been 2 years, Saturday, since JadeIcing (Ali) has lost her dear Sam. Sam, you are remembered with love![/align] [align=center]







[/align] [align=center]









Welcome to *Jo Jo* with his spunky bunny, Bun Bun! It sounds like he has some attitude! Goread and welcome them to the forum!




Welcome to *vnielson*! *Tori *has welcomed 2 beautiful harlequin rabbits into her happy home. She is wondering if anyone can help her tell what sex they both are.




A warm welcome to *hezzi* a rescue slave to Captain Hook, a gorgeous little head tilt boy. Go encourage more pictures and give a warm welcome!











*Lucille* ha is wonderinghow do you store hay? She's found some pests in her hay and is wondering if treatment or storage can cut down on this problem. 
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Is it Sky or is it Houdini??? *paul2641 *has an escape artist on his hands! Go read and find out more![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Paxden has a name! He also has a birthday in honor of and rememberance of *SnowyShiloh's *dear Tallulah. Visit both threads and see all the wonderful photos of these two beautiful bunnies![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]*BethM *wants to know how do you store your pellets for ultimate freshness?[/align][align=center]









[/align] [align=center]_(please note: while we are proud that there are bunny owners on our boards that are extremely knowledgeable about rabbits and their care, we do prefer for the advice in the infirmary to come mainly from the moderators of that area of the forum so the original poster does not receive conflicting information. Everyone is encouraged to post positive thoughts and cheer on those bunnies who aren't feeling well!!! Thank you!!!)_
[/align] [align=center]
*vivibee* is concerned about Feichai who might be going into stasis. She is in China and will be visiting the stores to purchase the necessary goods to move things through. Gocheer her on and pass on your well-wishes for her mini rex bunny!











*bamabunny* is curious about Snickers and his selective pooping. What do you think she should do?




*SweetSassy's* new babies are biters. How do you deter baby rabbits from biting your clothing? 




*Pandaran* is looking forbunny bane for rabbit defecation. She's looking for some advice to stop Hanna from pooping everywhere and anywhere!





*jeffrey5290's *new bunny, Thumper isn't keen on being held. He's looking for ways to make him more comfortable. Go give some suggestions and make sure to ask for photos! 











If you're in love with Scone McBunny and always wanted an Opal Mini-Rex of your own, here's your chance! Meme is up for adoption! If you're anywhere near Florida and want to adopt or foster this gorgeous boy, please let Patti know!






Do you have room in your heart and home for a bunny in Cleveland? If the answer is yes, there's a bunny in need here!






THESE BLOGS HAVE NEW NEWS!

Luvmyzoocrew's Furries--Fran has added a link to Benny's Petfinder page!

Wabbitdads Wabbit Herd 2009--Wabbit dad had QUITE a morning! Read about it here!

The Adventures of Fluffy and Monsters--Lots of new Monsters information! And if you missed her watermelon photo/video, you MUST go back and watch!

THESE BLOGS HAVE NEW PHOTOS!

The Bunhalla Buns 2009--What is better than a pile of bunnies? ...well.... nothing, actually! Chelle shares some photos of her "pile"

Nalas Nuisances--Seth is sharing even more AWESOME photos of his mini-rex, Nala! Now she's bonding with her new buddy, Simone.






Our Hop into Spring Winners have been determined! Look for Award Certificates to be posted and available for download on Saturday during the day!





The vote is in! And
...drum roll, please... 




the categories for the next Photo Philes Contest will be...

Most Spoiled
Fluffiest
Biggest Cuddler/Most in Need of Cuddles
Most Grumpy/Most Easily Angered
Most likely to succeed (at stealing Craisins)
Most Mischievous/Best Troublemaker/Messiest/Most Destructive
Biggest Flirt
Cutest Couple/Trio
Most likely to win Binky Olympics/Best Binkies/Highest Binkier
Laziest/Most Likely to do Nothing
Most Disapproving
Biggest Bunny Butt
Sweetest Face
Sleepiest Bunny/Most Likely to fall asleep in Class
Most Likely to trip over their dewlap
Best Dressed

Look for the categories to be posted Saturday during the day!










CAUTION!!!! Cheek-squishing cuteness alert! Go see this adorable baby! You know you can't resist!





Let your checks do the hoppin' to promote rabbits! Check these out! Some of our members already use them!












Who is this tiny beauty?






[/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 30, 2009)

GAAAH i know the mystery bunny but the bell in my head just wont ding!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Minda! :biggrin2:

From Dotty as well!


I'll see everyone in a week!


:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Minda! Tony is 2 and Bo is 5!

This is their guesstimate birthday... I think it's probably in July, but we've always used this date for them both. (we were assuming they were 12 weeks old when we got them... .now we figure they were about 6 to 8 weeks max)

Happy Birthday to my sweet boys! We love you both very much!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 30, 2009)

The bunny probably belongs to Polly, no? And she's a mom, since there's a baby in there with her?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 30, 2009)

Yes! It is one of Polly's bunnies. Anyone know which one?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 30, 2009)

Uhm is that Sun? I know she has a bunny with 'sun' somewhere in it's name! Lol.


----------

